# IAPLC 2009: 17º Eishi Yamamoto



## ravattar (Apr 9, 2008)

What do you think about this tank?

The idea is very fresh however there are non-aquatic moss and threads.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Fantastic aquascaping. The hardscape and use of perspective are especially well done. I like the use of Bolbitis in the upper branches. I can see the judges possibly marking it down because the plants appear to be recently added, but that is just a guess on my part. Sustainability could be an issue.


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

That tank looks very realistic...could def see that being a photograph of our natural world.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Beautiful! The branches look like grapevines.


----------



## nguyendetecting (Dec 26, 2008)

wow that tank looks great. You can look at the tank sideways and would still look nice


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i see you painted in an ocean on the back of the glass and then broke up the line there with the branches thats pretty slick good job


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

just need my hammock to tie in between both trees to enjoy the ocean....can i find that in the barbie section? got one handy anyone im serious lol


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow lovely scape. Can I ask what is the lonesome wavy plant the on the right top mid part of the tank that is inbetween the branches?

I've been wanting to know this plant for some time as it gives off a really nice feel.


----------



## JapanBlue (Mar 12, 2009)

Do you mean Bolbitis heudelotii?

Nice tank btw, but I cant enjoy these emerse grown mosses!


----------



## Makoto (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks good, whats that blue shade in the background.


----------



## ravattar (Apr 9, 2008)

Alexander Tarasenko (admin) wrote:

http://www.aquajournal.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=56

Прежде всего, хочу отметить, что именно эта работа чаще других появлялась на экране зала, в котором проходила Торжественная церемония. Поводов было немало. Во-первых, эта работа демонстрировалась как вошедшая в тор 27. Во-вторых, во время выступлений судей и самого Такаси Амано эта работа удостоилась персональных комментариев. В-третьих, этой работе был присужден специальный приз. А вот от кого именно, нужно уточнить. Я смогу это сделать чуть позже, когда увижу пленку с записью церемонии еще раз. То, что я запомнил из сказанного - слова господина Амано о том, что это СТРАННАЯ работа. Зал на нее также реагировал с эмоциями. Амано отметил, что в ней не хватает "жизни" и, что если бы в нее добавить растений, то она смотрелась бы более естественной (во всяком случае, такой вариант перевода слышали все англопонимающие участники).

А теперь к статистике. Этой работе первое место дал David Boruchowitz (США) - 193 балла. Такаси Амано оценил ее на балл ниже - в 192 балла (При этом высший балл господин Амано вручил Нгуену Тьен Дунгу - 199 баллов). Karen Randal из США дал ей хоть и не первое место , но 198 баллов. С.М. Кочетов также высоко оценил ее, отдав 189 баллов (максимальное количество баллов Сергей Михайлович дал 35 работе - 193 балла). Работа и впрямь мягко говоря, шокирующая (с учетом ее позиции в мировом рейтинге). Возможно, есть повод задуматься над поиском новой волны?... Все было бы так, если бы не Гран-при за откровенно классический, замыленный сюжет с "Golden Ratio". Тут я попросту не готов анализировать и делать выводов. Во всяком случае, ни о каких новых тенденциях, закрепившихся в IAPLC этого года, речи явно не идет...

translation

First of all, I want to note that this is the work most frequently appeared on the screen of the hall, which was held ceremony. The occasion was a lot. First, this work was shown as included in the torus 27. Secondly, during performances of judges and of the Takashi Amano, the work won the personal comments. Thirdly, this work was awarded a special prize. But from whom exactly you need to be clarified. I can do that later, when I see a film recording of the ceremony again. What I remember from what was said - the words of Mr. Amano that is a strange work. Hall also reacted to it with emotions. Amano said that it was missing "life" and that if it add plants, it would have looked more natural (at least, such a translation had heard all English-speaking participants).

And now to the statistics. David Boruchowitz (United States) - 193 points gave first place to this layout. Takashi Amano estimated it to score lower - at 192 points (In this case the maximum point, Mr. Amano handed Nguyen Tien Dungu - 199 points). Karen Randal from the United States gave her though not the first place, but 198 points. SM Kochetov (Russia) also praised it, giving 189 points (the maximum number of points Sergei Mikhailovich by 35 paper - 193 points). Really the aquascape shocks (considering its position in world ranking). Perhaps there is reason to think of looking for a new wave? ... Everything would be so if not for the Grand Prix for classic frankly, rubbed-into-holes plot with "Golden Ratio". Here I am simply not prepared to analyze and draw conclusions. In any case, no new trends, entrenched in IAPLC this year, the speech is clearly not going ...


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I know Eishi Yamamoto. If anyone has any specific questions, I will try to find his email, but I have not corresponded with him in sometime. When I went to the Nature Aquarium Party in 2005, he helped a friend and I find our way around and translated some. Very nice guy.


----------



## ravattar (Apr 9, 2008)

to Ben Belton

Would you be so kind as to ask Yamamoto Eishi to tell more about idea (the message) of scape, please? Also it is very intresting to know about used plants. On NA party it was sad that this work was won special prix by Takashi Murakami (one of the mots influential visual artist japan born in Japan after WW2). May be we can get more comments of his of this work.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I wrote him last night, but I still don't have a reply. I may have an old email address. We will see what happens.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

thats the ocean man grab a corona


----------



## Button (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi! 

IMHO this is exactly a very unusual scape and it makes this work outstanding. 
As you said there is the ocean line looking through the branchwoods and it creates a completly different space in this small tank. It's really strange and impressing the same time


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

any updates?


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

can't believe it....is that real?
What kind of driftwood are those??
any idea where can we find some of that?


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey... I heard from Eishi and this is the guy I know. I'll try to get him to come here and answer your questions, or I'll forward them.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

_The post below is from Eishi. Hopefully he will gain access to the forum soon to answer your questions. Ben_
________________________________________________________________________________

I do appreciate your many comments and criticisms on my aquascaping, my fellow friends !! Thanks a lot.

Ben, a good friend of mine, sent me a breaking news to me that many guys of Aquatic Plant Central had got interested in my aquascape and they had wanted me to answer their questions on its details, flora, fauna, driftwood, rocks, etc. I tried to gain access to the forum attaching my comments on its form, however, for some reason, I haven't made it yet. So I thought I am asking Ben for forwarding the contents of my own for the fellow friends so that they can get proper info on it. During this weekend, when I get some time to spare, I will give it a try again without fail. Please understand, guys.

" A Breezeway In The Valley " is the title that I made. In fact, in this layout, I tried to create the image of old trees in the flood of sunlight in the valley, through which a soft, gentle breeze are blowing all the way down to the bright emerald - green sea. And it sounds as if you can fly with the gentle breeze enjoying a slumber down to the sea, that is, utopia !

Can you imagine that way like me ? I do hope you can !

And another thing. I tried to express " something very profound " in this scene.
it's " Wabi " and " Sabi " . Wabi and Sabi are the highest aesthetic values found in traditional Japanese arts. Wabi expresses a way of being clear and calm, pursued by Sen No Rikyu who performed the art of tea ceremony as you may know. While, Sabi expressess of a way of being well - seasoned, refined, simple, which is an ideal state in Basho's Haiku ( poems in seventeen syllables). Both men tried to seek the beauty with nature staying away from complicated, somewhat annoying human relations.

I'm not sure I made it successfully or not, though, because I am just a novice or beginner on the aquascaping, five year experience, but anyway, I intended to express that mind of my own in the scene. " Simple, slim, compact and profound " is exactly what I have been pursued in my way of life.

Now, details :

*Flora :* 
Bolbitis heudelotti with driftwood rooted on, background. Java moss ( Vescularia dubyana ) attached on the rocks on the right side.

Fissidens bryoides Hedw. ( Found in Hokkaido and mainland in japan.) , mid - ground. It's not Fissidens fontanus found by Mr. Tony Gomes in US.

Vesicularia ferriei ( background nearby the glass wall of the tank )

*Fauna :* Green neon

*Driftwood :*

Sevral old black wood ( ADA ), Boxwood branch ( Long, thin driftwood ) , which were captured in a lake in the mountain in Kamakura, Japan. 25 ~ 6 pieces.

*Substrate :*
Tazuna, Japanese river sand.

White sand ( imported from Malasia) and some small stones found in the river in Kamakura, Japan.


----------



## ravattar (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm impressed. Image have reach it's goal definitely, on russian forum I have red follows opinions: "It makes me fill like i'm standing on seacoust ", "When I see it inside becomes burning desire to into the water on this picture".
It was sad one or two weeks before post above and, i think, it is very close to Eishi's concept.


----------



## ravattar (Apr 9, 2008)

Photo of Eishi Yamamoto










http://nataboa.blogspot.com/


----------



## GmoAndres (Oct 18, 2004)

hi,
In my opinion, good aquarium...but not "excelent" ; plants seems to be placed recently

Saludos


----------

